# Using a scabbard (practicality) ?



## Blackcat (Nov 12, 2012)

Mostly a question for scabbard users.
I never carry my rifle on the sling. The sling is there for when its needed but when im on the move I keep the rifle in my hand and ready. Ive been considering if im at rest or moving when I need mynjands free and the rifle away perhaps a back scabbard will work well. The only thing I can think of that would be an issue is the scabbard not staying in place when you try to remove the rifle.

From those who have used them. How well does it work and what other things should he considered, like safety, and keeping the rifle well secured in the scabbard etc.

Ps: Also could you use both a sling and a scabbard or would one interfere with the other somehow ?


----------

